# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Glove One, 3D-printed glove doubles as a cellphone, Bryan Cera

## Airicist

youtube.com/bryanjcera

facebook.com/Bryan-Cera-197430636976535

instagram.com/cera.tops

Glove One on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Glove One - Demonstration

Published on Apr 29, 2012




> This is the first demonstration video for Bryan Cera's "Glove One." Music by Ryan Day.

----------

